# CRS Question



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought 6 CRS from Frank's a few weeks ago, ever since I bought them, it's seemed like they've lost their white stripe. It still has small spots of white, but it's like it is flaking off. 

Any ideas? They are in a tank with a female betta, and some red shrimp. The red shrimp are breeding like crazy, can't really tell if any are CRS yet. But curious if anyone has experienced the same issue? 

10G tank
6.5-6.8ph
lots of plants
I do 10% water changes weekly.

Everyone looks healthy, so I don't want to really change anything. I'll try and get some pictures of them.

Thanks


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

when ever i notice a drop in white. I add mosura mineral plus and in a week they are whiter then before. make sure to keep your temp as close to 22 degrees as possible.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

if it's just temporary "flaking" it's just ordinary molting
if it's losing colour, u need more minerals


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what kind of subsbtrate currently you have for this little guys?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

The red part of them is fairly bright, and they all seem to look generally the same. Some less white then others.

I will try that mineral stuff when I get a chance to go to Franks/Big Als.

I'm currently using Fluval shrimp substrate. Bunch of different plants.

The temp was around 24-25, so I've dropped the temp a degree. But I don't know if that is the issue. They are all healthy looking, but they also seem to be nocturnal. They like coming out at night once the lights go off. During the day they all hide under the drift wood and poke there head out every now and then. 

My Cherrys/Red shrimp are breeding like crazy in the tank, which I guess is good!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Get yourself a GH tester and tell us the results.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry to interject with my own question here.. but does anyone know where I can get some of the mosura mineral plus? I know members here in the past have sold some but not sure where to get this product now. Thanks

Laura


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

hi crystal:
Where did u get mosura mineral plus.
When to petsmart in pickering do not have one.

dp


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

Any LFS that sells saltwater stuff will have a much cheaper alternative. For $22 I bought a bottle that will last me for years and that is even with all my racks of tanks. The shrimp stuff is very expensive for how much you get as the shrimp fad is really starting to hit it off here in north america.


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

What saltwater stuff is a replacement for the mineral? I know next to nothing about saltwater. Do you know name and product. Thanks


Laura


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

My saltwater store has Tailor Aquatics reef series on its shelves. I use dkh plus and calcium plus for raising my KH and GH. If your stores do not carry mosura products ask them if they carry the fluval shrimp mineral fluid. Fluval has come out with an entire line of dwarf shrimp products including a gh booster.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive seen the Fluval one at Menagerie, its called Fluval Mineral Supplement and under the name it says A general hardness increaser, i believe.


----------

